# Custom Instrument icon path



## Alan Wave (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello.
I have difficulties attempting to change the instrument icon to a custom one i've made.
I think i don't write the path correctly. If i have the icon on the desktop, what path should i follow?
I use Windows and Kontakt 5.
The script is:

on init
set_control_par_str($INST_ICON_ID,$CONTROL_PAR_PICTURE,"desktop/folder_test/instrument_icon")
end on

thanks for reading


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 23, 2015)

Use the resource container instead of that. Read the KSP Reference for more info about it.


----------



## Alan Wave (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi, thanks. Yeap, i created a resources folder in the first place, and put it in the pictures folder, but it is not working.(resources/pictures/instrument_icon). It tried then from the desktop to be more simple and again didn't worked. It is a png file btw. What am i missing?


----------



## willbedford (Jul 23, 2015)

Did you create a resource container structure inside Kontakt, including an NKR? Simply creating a folder won't be enough. (See the Kontakt manual)


----------



## Alan Wave (Jul 23, 2015)

willbedford said:


> Did you create a resource container structure inside Kontakt, including an NKR? (See the Kontakt manual)



Hi, i like your music.
So, yes, i saved it as Resources.nkr. I tried again from scratch, no result. The path for the icon now is Resources/pictures/newicon. I created this time a txt file with info like alpha channel, number of animations etc with the same name, empty line at the end but still nothing.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 23, 2015)

When you're working with resource containers, you don't need any path in the script itself. Just write "instrument_icon" and that should work. No extension necessary (but of course the image itself should be .png).


----------



## Alan Wave (Jul 23, 2015)

EvilDragon said:


> When you're working with resource containers, you don't need any path in the script itself. Just write "instrument_icon" and that should work. No extension necessary (but of course the image itself should be .png).



Omg it worked! I was about to give up. You are the man, thanks!


----------

